# Wago Controller 8202 mit Codesys 2.3



## WJM (10 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Wago Controller 8202 gekauft und versuche jetzt seit einiger Zeit mich mit Hilfe von Codesys 2.3 mich einzuloggen leider kommt immer wenn ich mich einloggen möchte immer "Das gewählte Steuerungprofil entspricht nicht dem Zielsystem! die Verbindung würde abgebrochen."

An was kann das liegen? Bei Ressourcen-->Zielsystemeinstellungen habe ich den Controller ausgewählt. "Wago 750-8202"
Was ist der unterschied zwischen Wago 750-8202-xxx-001 und Wago 750-8202-xxx-002 und Wago 750-8202.

Ich habe auch schon Wago angeschrieben das Sie mir bitte ein aktuelle Firmware schicken momentan ist 2.02 installiert aktuell ist aber 3.0 vielleicht liegt das Problem auch daran. Was sagt ihr???

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus für eure Antworten.

Mfg WJM


----------



## gravieren (10 Oktober 2015)

Hi

Aktuell ist FW04  für den 8202.


----------



## gravieren (10 Oktober 2015)

Hi

Welche CoDeSys Version  ?       

.47 ist momentan aktuell.


----------



## KLM (11 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Deine Fehlermeldung und die bei Dir verfügbaren Targets deuten darauf hin, dass Du eine CODESYS Version <.46 verwendest und einen PFC200 mit FW(>=3) ansprechen willst. Mit einer kurzen Anfrage bei WAGO Support (support@wago.com) erhälst Du die aktuelle CODESYS .47 mit den akteullen Targets passend zur Firmware.
Anm: 750-8xx/xxx-001 bzw. -002 sind Controller mit Fernwirkprotokoll, also andere Hardware.


----------



## WJM (12 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten. Das Problem war die Codesys Version .44, habe jetzt die .47 installiert mit FM03 und alles geht.

Nochmals danke.

WJM


----------

